# [VZW] Build 4.0.4 being pushed?



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I know *we'**re *not going to benefit from this directly...aside from radios.

But exciting, none-the-less.
Cool, if it's not a hoax.
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/05/01/one-lucky-dl-reader-receives-anroid-4-0-4-imm76k-update-on-verizon-galaxy-nexus/


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd want the radio for sure lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Interesting, I haven't seen an android build with a K at the end, last build Google released had an i at the end.


----------



## Wingman520 (Jan 14, 2012)

dadsterflip said:


> I'd want the radio for sure lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


x2 i wanna flash a new radio today lol someone able to get this build somehow?


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

There are definitely new radios, FC04 and FC05. It will be interesting to see how they perform.


----------



## epphllps (Dec 13, 2011)

Been wanting these radios since another forum user teased us with them in early April. Seemed to be a significant difference in reception for the positive.


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

you guys think someone will create flashable zip for us today?


----------



## Wingman520 (Jan 14, 2012)

patt3k said:


> you guys think someone will create flashable zip for us today?


i'm hoping someone will be able to...


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

patt3k said:


> you guys think someone will create flashable zip for us today?


Yeah if people are really getting the updates already, I would bet the new radios will be extracted before days end.

I sure hope there is a difference. Even if its a small increase it will be welcomed.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

epphllps said:


> Been wanting these radios since another forum user teased us with them in early April. Seemed to be a significant difference in reception for the positive.


Yep. Should see something shortly.


----------



## Halorl (Feb 7, 2012)

So wait, are these different than the AOSP 4.0.4 radios already out?


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

Halorl said:


> So wait, are these different than the AOSP 4.0.4 radios already out?


yes they are.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Halorl said:


> So wait, are these different than the AOSP 4.0.4 radios already out?


No such thing as AOSP radios.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Halorl said:


> So wait, are these different than the AOSP 4.0.4 radios already out?


No such thing as aosp radios for the vzw nexus. But yes, newer radios than have been available are included with the update.


----------



## Halorl (Feb 7, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> No such thing as AOSP radios.


Well I meant the radios that came with certain 4.0.4 AOSP Roms (like Axiom Crossbreed)


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> Yeah if people are really getting the updates already, I would bet the new radios will be extracted before days end.
> 
> I sure hope there is a difference. Even if its a small increase it will be welcomed.


I read all the comments pretty much on the site and people even got the update pushed by calling support and asking REP to push it to their phones. It does seem legit!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Halorl said:


> Well I meant the radios that came with certain 4.0.4 AOSP Roms (like Axiom Crossbreed)


Yes those radios are from an old leak. New radios will be a newer build


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mmmmm I love the smell of new radios in the morning!!!


----------



## Wingman520 (Jan 14, 2012)

hmmm wonder if anyone that has stock android able to get the link for the update???

gonna start my nandroid backup and reflash stock rooted and see if i can get a link unless somebody else is already on it



Mustang302LX said:


> Mmmmm I love the smell of new radios in the morning!!!


couldn't agree more...


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Already reports of (Much) better signal strength in the comments of the article. Very excited for this!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Wingman520 said:


> hmmm wonder if anyone that has stock android able to get the link for the update???
> 
> gonna start my nandroid backup and reflash stock rooted and see if i can get a link unless somebody else is already on it


Someone's gotta do it







Might as well be you!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Someone's gotta do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yeah cause I don't have the patience for it myself. Make sure to get us the radio files haha.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Someone's gotta do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah. Yeah. Probably very few people here still on stock.


----------



## Wingman520 (Jan 14, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> Someone's gotta do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm working on it lol... nandroid backup complete now i just gotta flash stock root and hopefully it'll say i got an update


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Wingman520 said:


> i'm working on it lol... nandroid backup complete now i just gotta flash stock root and hopefully it'll say i got an update


Keep us posted!


----------



## Wingman520 (Jan 14, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> Keep us posted!


will do


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

If this is all accurate so much for the 4.0.5 rumors for VzW cause that would take them another several months at their pace.


----------



## Wingman520 (Jan 14, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> If this is all accurate so much for the 4.0.5 rumors for VzW cause that would take them another several months at their pace.


any update takes them several months anyway


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

I can tell you that the FC03 radio isn't any better

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

yay im excited. the leaked 4.0.4 radios helped, mostly 4G singal strength seems a bit stronger. I hope these ones help even more


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

SPjetrovic said:


> I can tell you that the FC03 radio isn't any better
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Anyway you can extract the radio images and make a flashable zip?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

SPjetrovic said:


> Anyway you can extract the radio images and make a flashable zip?


That isn't the latest radio "being pushed by VzW" right now. They are FC04/FC05.


----------



## epphllps (Dec 13, 2011)

SPjetrovic said:


> I can tell you that the FC03 radio isn't any better
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


So did you do any testing on these radios? I know you had the fc03 a while back.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> If this is all accurate so much for the 4.0.5 rumors for VzW cause that would take them another several months at their pace.


Yeah.....I pretty much called that one. But no one wanted to hear it because it was from a "reliable" source









Now gimme my four oh four radios


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Yeah.....I pretty much called that one. But no one wanted to hear it because it was from a "reliable" source
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Reliable" = lmao and I didn't believe 4.0.5 rumors either. I hope VzW is pushing this out to all today/soon to make all the Razr fanboys at Droid-Life angry! They have been running their mouths how they will get 4.0.4 before the GNex users meanwhile they are on GB still lol.


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah hopefully the new ones are good. Although I'm on the leaked 4.0.4 radios and have had great signal strength and no drops ever so I'm already happy anyways.
> 
> That isn't the latest radio "being pushed by VzW" right now. They are FC04/FC05.


My bad, didn't even realize there was another leak. I'm only on FA##.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

dmmarck said:


> My bad, didn't even realize there was another leak. I'm only on FA##.


IIRC, FA02 was the 4.0.4 leaked radios that have been available for months now.
Fc03 was the radio that was teased in a random thread a while back but never made public
and FC04/5 are the OTA radios that someone needs to pull and put in a flashable .zip for us.....like right now 
i am actually really happy with my leaked radios..i have the zip still so i can always flash back to them if the new ones aren't as good (dont see that happening though)


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Just the images so we could fastboot them would be fine.. no need for flashable zips


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

2defmouze said:


> Just the images so we could fastboot them would be fine.. no need for flashable zips


Not all of us can fastboot ATM, so ignore 2def's pleas


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Just the images so we could fastboot them would be fine.. no need for flashable zips


You probably can't pull the CDMA radio, so it would be a flashable zip only unless they would put the full radio image in the update, which they most likely didn't do.


----------



## gfosco (Nov 27, 2011)

I just got off the phone with 2 people at Verizon, who called in Samsung on the line as well... they are claiming total ignorance about this, with ICL53F being the newest version, and have no idea when the new version will be released...


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

gfosco said:


> I just got off the phone with 2 people at Verizon, who called in Samsung on the line as well... they are claiming total ignorance about this, with ICL53F being the newest version, and have no idea when the new version will be released...


Phone reps are notorious for being the last to know anything.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Don't forget about updated prop files as well as new radios. Definitely not insignificant.

I live under a bridge....me, and my pink unicorn.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmm it sucks they wouldn't push the K in AOSP. Now i realize how different our Nexus is to the GSM nexus. Oh well I guess I'll just wait till the radios get pulled.


----------



## epphllps (Dec 13, 2011)

The fact that we saw a picture of it on a store model says enough for me. Their customer support is worthless 90% of the time.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol @dmmarck... set up your fastboot you noobie









And now that I think about it though... it is very likely that the update will include ".p" or patches to the radios to update them, not full images. If that's the case, then pulling that .p file from the zip would be worthless to any of us, we'll just have to wait til a dev conjures up full image files, which I'm sure will be within the day or so.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Lol @dmmarck... set up your fastboot you noobie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can flash the .p files via CWM. Just strip out everything that isn't modem related from the updater-script and repackage. Pretty simple to do. If someone can find the update file, it could be put together in a few minutes.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

imnuts said:


> You can flash the .p files via CWM. Just strip out everything that isn't modem related from the updater-script and repackage. Pretty simple to do. If someone can find the update file, it could be put together in a few minutes.


PeanutButter&Jelly modems? Sweet! lulz


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

imnuts said:


> You can flash the .p files via CWM. Just strip out everything that isn't modem related from the updater-script and repackage. Pretty simple to do. If someone can find the update file, it could be put together in a few minutes.


Is that right? I was under the impression .p files needed to be flashed as part of the whole package....... Actually, if they were usable, we would have to flash back to the 4.0.2 radios to use them as I'm sure you shouldn't try to run a patch over the leaked radios.


----------



## axne1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Massive thanks to whoever gets the radios in to a flashable zip!!!

sent from a Android device 
I'm always on!


----------



## axne1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Massive thanks to whoever gets the radios in to a flashanle zip!!!

sent from a Android device 
I'm always on!


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

lol if I set up fastboot on my work compy I'd be fire in minutes


----------



## garyd9 (Apr 9, 2012)

dmmarck said:


> lol if I set up fastboot on my work compy I'd be fire in minutes


How many minutes? You might still have time to flash with fastboot before they fire you. Priorities, you know...


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Is that right? I was under the impression .p files needed to be flashed as part of the whole package....... Actually, if they were usable, we would have to flash back to the 4.0.2 radios to use them as I'm sure you shouldn't try to run a patch over the leaked radios.


Yeah, you would need to be on the 4.0.2 radios (I just flashed back) and you can have it update the radios via recovery. It isn't difficult to do, but you have to watch when editing updater script because there are usually a lot of asserts to sift through since everything comes in .p files.


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

garyd9 said:


> Yeah, you would need to be on the 4.0.2 radios (I just flashed back) and you can have it update the radios via recovery. It isn't difficult to do, but you have to watch when editing updater script because there are usually a lot of asserts to sift through since everything comes in .p files.


Thank God I had the foresight to keep the 4.0.2 radios/bootloader package on my phone.

What's the deal with the bootloader; should we be ok if we flash back to 4.0.2? Or should we just flash back the 4.0.2 radios--not the bootload/radio combo--then flash the 4.0.4 radios on top of that?


----------



## TimTheK (May 1, 2012)

I'm running stock rooted with the FA02 (leaked 4.0.4 radios) with Clockwork Recovery. Some people are saying that you need to go back to stock (can be rooted) in order to apply the updates. anyone know if that's true? I can flash the 4.0.2 radios easily enough, but do I need to flash the stock recovery too? Seems odd that the recovery would matter but who knows....

Can someone point me to the stock recovery for 4.0.2?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Flashed back to complete stock and as of 1:40 PM "Your system is currently up to date".


----------



## axne1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm reverting back to stock fingers xx!

Wisconsin Midwest check in

sent from a Android device 
I'm always on!


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Yeah, you would need to be on the 4.0.2 radios (I just flashed back) and you can have it update the radios via recovery. It isn't difficult to do, but you have to watch when editing updater script because there are usually a lot of asserts to sift through since everything comes in .p files.


Yep that's what I figured. No big deal.. I can wait til later when I'm sure someone will just put together full images I can fastboot, lol.... I understand how some crackflashers in here lack for patience tho


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Flashed back to complete stock and as of 1:40 PM "Your system is currently up to date".


Sooooo, was it worth it?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Sooooo, was it worth it?


Lol, considering switching from 4.0.4 radios to 4.0.2 my dbm has dropped around 15, no it was not. Lol!


----------



## axne1 (Mar 29, 2012)

He tried to help out the community

sent from a Android device 
I'm always on!


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

My day off just began and then I read this sh*t!? This is a good start to my day lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> Flashed back to complete stock and as of 1:40 PM "Your system is currently up to date".


You buzz kill.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

We just need 1 person who knows what they are doing to get the update and all will be happy people! Come on VzW hook a dev up lol.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Why flash sounds like its the same leaked radios we have for 4.0.4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wingman520 (Jan 14, 2012)

ya i flashed back to bone stock 4.0.2 and says it's currently up to date xD..... called verizon and the lady there says the update is rolling out.... it's more of a soak test and like kellix posted on dl could take up to a month for all phones to update


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

moosc said:


> Why flash sounds like its the same leaked radios we have for 4.0.4
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Not the same radios at all. Leaked 4.0.4 is FA02 for CDMA/LTE and 4.0.4 that people are getting is FC04/FC05.


----------



## Wingman520 (Jan 14, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> We just need 1 person who knows what they are doing to get the update and all will be happy people! Come on VzW hook a dev up lol.


 ya just 1 dev and it'll leak like crazy... i'm keeping this bad boy stock for the hope i get it and maybe just MAYBE will get the update

my finger is gonna fall off by the time i get done hitting check now for the update lol


----------



## RageXicity (Aug 12, 2011)

So are EK05 and EK02 stock radios?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> We just need 1 person who knows what they are doing to get the update and all will be happy people! Come on VzW hook a dev up lol.


100% ready to pull the update... If I ever get it.


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone see this comment on the DL article?



> Doesn't look like the update is real. Did some searching on the usernames here claiming the got 4.0.4 or saw store devices updating and they all are a part of XDA which happens to have a CM9 Mod build of IMM76K.


WTF?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I flashed back to my stock 4.0.2 backup and spammed the update button. Nothing.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

dmmarck said:


> Anyone see this comment on the DL article?
> 
> WTF?


It doesn't explain the new radio's which I don't think can be "faked".


----------



## kingkurmudgeon (Feb 19, 2012)

Well in any case I'm definitely keeping my eye on this thread


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> It doesn't explain the new radio's which I don't think can be "faked".


I completely agree, hence the WTF. How does one fake the baseband? On multiple devices?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

dmmarck said:


> I completely agree, hence the WTF. How does one fake the baseband? On multiple devices?


Including a display device at a store, unless someone really knows how to troll...


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> Including a display device at a store, unless someone really knows how to troll...


That would be quite a feat in the history of trolling.


----------



## axne1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Vwz reps already confirmed!

sent from a Android device 
I'm always on!


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Including a display device at a store, unless someone really knows how to troll...


That would be a troll well played


----------



## Wingman520 (Jan 14, 2012)

axne1 said:


> Vwz reps already confirmed!
> 
> sent from a Android device
> I'm always on!


same here just got off the phone and they said the soak test is rolling out now


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Going back to stock rerooted then taking the update then back to aokp I'm sure we keep the radios right? Lol. I'm tempted to flash back to stock but too bad I'm at work doh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wingman520 (Jan 14, 2012)

dadsterflip said:


> Going back to stock rerooted then taking the update then back to aokp I'm sure we keep the radios right? Lol. I'm tempted to flash back to stock but too bad I'm at work doh
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


definetely should


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

dadsterflip said:


> Going back to stock rerooted then taking the update then back to aokp I'm sure we keep the radios right? Lol. I'm tempted to flash back to stock but too bad I'm at work doh
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yup. Radios don't change unless you change them via fastboot/flash.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just called Verizon and while they couldn't tell me when I would receive it they said that it would be no later than the end of May. But of course they were more than happy to tell me that the RZR update is being pushed right now (Shoving it in my face maybe?).


----------



## Wingman520 (Jan 14, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> Just called Verizon and while they couldn't tell me when I would receive it they said that it would be no later than the end of May. But of course they were more than happy to tell me that the RZR update is being pushed right now (Shoving it in my face maybe?).


sounds like a shove in the face if u ask me... i got the same response from the rep i called (minus the razr update)


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

HA, i woulda told them where they can kindly shove said razr.


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

Called a rep; she had no info, other than an update labeled ICL53F is available? Said to call *228, press option 2. Being rooted, I refused lol. What gives?


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

dmmarck said:


> Called a rep; she had no info, other than an update labeled ICL53F is available? Said to call *228, press option 2. Being rooted, I refused lol. What gives?


Wow, you talked to a really dumb CSR, don't push *228 ever...atleast from what I have been told. It is no good for 4g devices.


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

GatorsUF said:


> Wow, you talked to a really dumb CSR, don't push *228 ever...atleast from what I have been told. It is no good for 4g devices.


Yeah she didn't seem too bright. I plan on calling back after work. I thought my legal skills would work; but alas, I failed.


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

dmmarck said:


> Called a rep; she had no info, other than an update labeled ICL53F is available? Said to call *228, press option 2. Being rooted, I refused lol. What gives?


Great example as to why you shouldn't ever call them.


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

http://phandroid.com/2012/05/01/verizon-galaxy-nexus-receiving-android-4-0-4/

Scroll down and look for PapaDroid. Appears to be a screen of the update page.


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

Someone make flashable zip for radios please.


```
<br />
[URL=https://dl.google.com/dl/android/aosp/mysid-icl53f-factory-65895fa8]https://dl.google.com/dl/android/aosp/mysid-icl53f-factory-65895fa8[/URL].tgz
```
I see .IMG files but I have no idea how to use it


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.flickr.co...243865/sizes/m/

Good news y'all! Not from my phone but unless it's shopped it's good news!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

dmmarck said:


> Yeah she didn't seem too bright. I plan on calling back after work. I thought my legal skills would work; but alas, I failed.


Calling them is not gonna help anything. You will get the update when you get the update.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> http://www.flickr.co...243865/sizes/m/
> 
> Good news y'all!


Is that your screenshot?


----------



## gwallers (Jun 10, 2011)

woot


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

patt3k said:


> Someone make flashable zip for radios please.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


thats 4.0.2 not 4.0.4


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

cordell said:


> thats 4.0.2 not 4.0.4


This. That's also the "update" that the VZW rep I talked to mentioned.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Instead of stripping out the .p delta files let them take effect then pull the updated (4.0.4 final patched) radios for a flash able zip


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Is that your screenshot?


Sadly no, if it was I would have uploaded it by now, still waiting.


----------



## axne1 (Mar 29, 2012)

We are close I can feel it!

sent from a Android device 
I'm always on!


----------



## axne1 (Mar 29, 2012)

My wife won't let me unroot her gnex!!!









sent from a Android device 
I'm always on!


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

axne1 said:


> My wife won't let me unroot her gnex!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell her GNex's everywhere depend on it!!!!


----------



## TimTheK (May 1, 2012)

I flashed my radios and recovery back to stock. Now I just have to wait impatiently for someone with a clue to get the prompt and copy the update file instead of installing it.

Hurry!


----------



## xxDriveNxx (Jun 12, 2011)

Still no update available to me here in MN. Flashed back to stock, and had no luck. Bummer.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

TimTheK said:


> I flashed my radios and recovery back to stock. Now I just have to wait impatiently for someone with a clue to get the prompt and copy the update file instead of installing it.
> 
> Hurry!


Also waiting (Impatiently) on my unrooted GNexus to show any sign of an update.


----------



## jwis (Nov 29, 2011)

+1 for unrooting back to stock, im close to pittsburgh and no sign of the update for me


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

jwis said:


> +1 for unrooting back to stock, im close to pittsburgh and no sign of the update for me


Sadly in Pittsburgh and no sign either. Not sad that I'm in Pittsburgh but sad about not getting the update =P


----------



## axne1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Syndicate0017 said:


> Tell her GNex's everywhere depend on it!!!!


Didn't work...
She doesn't care lol

sent from a Android device 
I'm always on!


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

So does everyone that's going back to stock plan on pulling the radios if they get the update?


----------



## TimTheK (May 1, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> Sadly in Pittsburgh and no sign either. Not sad that I'm in Pittsburgh but sad about not getting the update =P


I was in Pittsburgh once and I was sad about it. I was in Pittsburgh another time and I wasn't sad....but only because I was drunk!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> So does everyone that's going back to stock plan on pulling the radios if they get the update?


Yep, have logcat running and am CD'd into adb waiting for the update on my stocked Verizon Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## axne1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sadly we must be the most unlucky root users today. Lol going back to stock is a fail








Damn!

sent from a Android device 
I'm always on!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

TimTheK said:


> I was in Pittsburgh once and I was sad about it. I was in Pittsburgh another time and I wasn't sad....but only because I was drunk!


Well that is sad. Except the booze part.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Yep, have logcat running and am CD'd into adb waiting for the update on my stocked Verizon Galaxy Nexus.


You sir, are my hero.


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

axne1 said:


> Sadly we must be the most unlucky root users today. Lol going back to stock is a fail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only way I'm going back to stock is if Jesus himself tells me


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Personally, I'm going to stay rooted and ROMed. I'll wait for you gets to get the radios and make a CWM package to flash them. I love my phone too much as it is right now to take it back to stock and potentially have to wait days for an update that may not even come for weeks.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Sadly, until we get the update or confirmation that it is a no go I will stay unrooted, yes I love all of you that much.


----------



## axne1 (Mar 29, 2012)

dmmarck said:


> The only way I'm going back to stock is if Jesus himself tells me


i

My wife agreed with you Lol she loves the purple theme on her modded Nex 
sent from a Android device 
I'm always on!


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Sadly, until we get the update or confirmation that it is a no go I will stay unrooted, yes I love all of you that much.


You're a saint!


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Sadly, until we get the update or confirmation that it is a no go I will stay unrooted, yes I love all of you that much.


Oh my... Somebody get this man a drink, he's gonna need it!


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

Crap I knew thus would happen I though about going back to stock cuz I'm out of state with no accesess to a comp. Oh well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Sadly, until we get the update or confirmation that it is a no go I will stay unrooted, yes I love all of you that much.


You love new radios that much.









I live under a bridge....me, and my pink unicorn.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> Instead of stripping out the .p delta files let them take effect then pull the updated (4.0.4 final patched) radios for a flash able zip


You cannot dump the CDMA radio. The only radio that could be dumped is the LTE radio, but we have to wait for an Odin image or the official images to get the full CDMA radio.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

NEW RADIOS


----------



## Wingman520 (Jan 14, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> Yep, have logcat running and am CD'd into adb waiting for the update on my stocked Verizon Galaxy Nexus.


same here stock with root access so i'm just waiting for it to drop logcat going strong and i just cleared my sd card to make sure i have space


----------



## axne1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol ass!

sent from a Android device 
I'm always on!


----------



## axne1 (Mar 29, 2012)

axne1 said:


> Lol ass! @dickinem
> 
> sent from a Android device
> I'm always on!


sent from a Android device 
I'm always on!


----------



## EnixLHQ (Oct 13, 2011)

13 pages and NOTHING?! AHMAGEHRD!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

dickenam said:


> NEW RADIOS


Damn it dickenam of all people!


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

question...i am rooted with 4.0.4 and the leaked radios...if i restore my stock 4.0.2 nandroid, would i still be able to recieve the update (and pull it for you)
or do i have to be on the stock radio as well?
i know its a long shot, but a nandroid takes like 10 minutes, i could go to stock, check for the update and if i have it, pull it for you. if i dont have it, i would go back to 4.0.4.
i just cant go back to 4.0.2 radios as it was pretty unstable for me back then.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Damn it dickenam of all people!


I really, really couldn't help myself. Hopefully no1 burns my house down







Don't wanna piss the Internet off.......


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm calling shenanigans.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wingman520 (Jan 14, 2012)

Turdbogls said:


> question...i am rooted with 4.0.4 and the leaked radios...if i restore my stock 4.0.2 nandroid, would i still be able to recieve the update (and pull it for you)
> or do i have to be on the stock radio as well?
> i know its a long shot, but a nandroid takes like 10 minutes, i could go to stock, check for the update and if i have it, pull it for you. if i dont have it, i would go back to 4.0.4.
> i just cant go back to 4.0.2 radios as it was pretty unstable for me back then.


you'd be correct to be stock to get the update


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

dickenam said:


> I really, really couldn't help myself. Hopefully no1 burns my house down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Burn it down? Heck no, I'm blowing that thing up!


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Guys if no one posted anything when I get home. Gonna go back stock and see if I receive update then I'll pull it and see what's up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

[q

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## epphllps (Dec 13, 2011)

SPjetrovic said:


> my intention wasn't to tease you! it was to inform only of what may come I was intrusted with a GNex tester that receives updates from Sammy the software that's on the tester is watermarked.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Oh don't take me saying "tease" the wrong way. Just meant teased as in given a glimpse of what we may get in the future. I know if you could have given them to us you would have.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Heres another instore with the update (Not my picture):


----------



## axne1 (Mar 29, 2012)

dickenam said:


> I really, really couldn't help myself. Hopefully no1 burns my house down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no dude we needed to loosen up lol 

sent from a Android device 
I'm always on!


----------



## morbidz (Jul 20, 2011)

winner00 said:


> Heres another instore with the update (Not my picture):


yep, took the picture in Jersey City mall


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I like how we are all worked up just for the radios when they could be the same or worse than we already have! We are all crazy....which is good!


----------



## Turnuslives (Dec 20, 2011)

Alright, I'm getting antsy in the pantsy.


----------



## sbenson (Nov 18, 2011)

This is the day our grandkids will remember as the day Mega Troll struck.


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

Tell you what, if this is all a big joke, DL can eat one.


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

dream is over...

Sent from my G


----------



## sbenson (Nov 18, 2011)

The fact that not one single dev has got their hands on this yet makes the whole thing sound fishy.


----------



## elislurry (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh man, I hope this is legit!!! Haven't been able to use my Gnex as a phone since I got it because of the dreaded one way audio issue. Drops my audio every single call I have ever made. 2 phones later and nothing has changed, Verizon has told me they are not doing exchanges anymore cause its software.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

sbenson said:


> The fact that not one single dev has got their hands on this yet makes the whole thing sound fishy.


Eh, when ICS was released to the Transformer it was a couple days before a dev got his hands on it because everyone who got it instantly installed it without uploading the update first. We need someone who knows what they are doing to get the update.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Eh, when ICS was released to the Transformer it was a couple days before a dev got his hands on it because everyone who got it instantly installed it without uploading the update first. *We need someone who knows what they are doing to get the update.*


That's the problem we face right now. If people are in fact getting this update then no one who has it knows WTF they are doing. *sigh* oh well my radio has been rock solid so moving on...


----------



## calihawki (Jun 9, 2011)

Exactly! People that have allegedly received it didn't have the patience to ask prior to installing the update. It got me thinking though... Can't they just install the 4.0.2 image and get the update again?


----------



## moelsen (Apr 17, 2012)

at work right now so i can't restore the factory images, but if i restore my 12/18 stock/rooted nandroid (not sure why but i keep my original after first installing cwm.. maybe a keepsake haha) would i be able to see an update if it were being pushed to me? i have the leaked 4.0.4 radios. someone a few pages back asked about getting the update on non-stock.. but wouldn't i be able to see the notification and download the update, it's just that recovery would block it from installing?


----------



## Dr. Hax (Sep 24, 2011)

elislurry said:


> Oh man, I hope this is legit!!! Haven't been able to use my Gnex as a phone since I got it because of the dreaded one way audio issue. Drops my audio every single call I have ever made. 2 phones later and nothing has changed, Verizon has told me they are not doing exchanges anymore cause its software.


Call Verizon warranty support. They'll overnight you a refurb with few questions asked.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here 2 more (not my pics):


----------



## elislurry (Sep 26, 2011)

Dr. Hax said:


> Call Verizon warranty support. They'll overnight you a refurb with few questions asked.


I have already done this twice. Same issue on both replacements, the third time I tried I was told there was a software update that was going to fix this and they were no longer sending replacements as it was not a hardware issue. I was told by the end of April then.


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

winner00 said:


> Here 2 more:


That yours? Please tell me you can find all the goodies?


----------



## Dr. Hax (Sep 24, 2011)

elislurry said:


> I have already done this twice. Same issue on both replacements, the third time I tried I was told there was a software update that was going to fix this and they were no longer sending replacements as it was not a hardware issue. I was told by the end of April then.


Tell them the other person can't hear you at all







They won't charge you if they recieve a phone that they deem has no issues. Or look at a settings screen on your phone (I assume you haven't done the black background mod for stuff like that)
How does the gradient look in the settings screen? The way it's supposed to look is DARK blue at the top and a light purple-ish blue on the bottom. Is that how it looks on yours or does it look kinda yellow-ish? To make it easier, look at a screenshot on your computer and look at your nexus, then compare how different they look, pm me about it so we don't get the thread off-topic though lol

(I'm telling you this because they'll swap your phone if you don't think the screen looks right, they swapped 2 Nexii for me because I thought the screens didn't look how they were supposed to)


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

I guess I should have said those aren't my pics.


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

winner00 said:


> I guess I should have said those aren't my pics.


You made it in a screenie though.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

winner00 said:


> Here 2 more (not my pics):


Its funny how the phone you are holding is on 3G with no bars...I hope the new radio isn't worst

follow me on twitter @DroidRC1


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Another pic of a store unit having the update (again not mine):


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Syndicate0017 said:


> You made it in a screenie though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea he just happened to have my name in the pic.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

16 pages and still no ones been able to pull them? What is this nonsense?









I'm convinced this is alll some massive troll, from Verzion themselves.

Update: 17!


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> 16 fucking pages and still no ones been able to pull them? What is this nonsense?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like it was said a few pages back, this is probably some massive scheme to sell us RAZRs, complete with calculator screens and vault locks on the bootloader.


----------



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

The best part about all of this, the Gnex has been a hyperbeasting machine since before the damn phone even had a name. I mean just the thought of new radios has us all on these boards refreshing the screen till we wear a frackin hole in wherever that refresh button may be. And when I make fun of us, I love every minute of it because it makes work that much more interesting.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Still waiting for the update. 2 and a half hours now >.>


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyone notice the signal in all these leaked pics is shitty? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Gerg04 said:


> The best part about all of this, the Gnex has been a hyperbeasting machine since before the damn phone even had a name. I mean just the thought of new radios has us all on these boards refreshing the screen till we wear a frackin hole in wherever that refresh button may be. And when I make fun of us, I love every minute of it because it makes work that much more interesting.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


My F5 key is now blank. On the phone with IT as I can't remember which one was F5, requesting new keyboard.

When the ask why I will reply.. "OFFICIAL 4.0.4 RADIOS!!!".


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Funny you guys say that this is just VZW's attempt at selling us a Droid Razr and while I was reading this thread, this email came to my inbox.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Funny you guys say that this is just VZW's attempt at selling us a Droid Razr and while I was reading this thread, this email came to my inbox.


lmao wow what perfect timing!


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I like how we are all worked up just for the radios when they could be the same or worse than we already have! We are all crazy....which is good!


I'll take the proprietary binaries along with the radios


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

imnuts said:


> I'll take the proprietary binaries along with the radios


I asked the guy on androidfourms that has it if he could get a system dump.


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

I hope there is a big difference I have to use a network extender just to get 3g if I walk 20 feet down the st I get 4g I hope something gives:-!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sin2800 (May 1, 2012)

Hate to seem like a newbie and all that (because I am), but is this the update that is supposed to fix the phones that have the 4G radio and the 1X radio constantly dropping? Or is this just some kind of low signal fix. They refused to replace my GNex again (I had them replace my first one) because of an update, so I just want to make sure this is it. I was in the store yesterday, and the manager told me that he had no ETA on the update, so it just seems odd to me that they wouldn't have one the day before it's released.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, 5:30 and no update but don't worry folks, my phone is still stock and by god I will be checking it tons tonight and if I get the URL rootz will be the first to hear about it.


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok, backing up current system (Patient Zero v. 20) and restoring my December 23rd stock nandroid just for fun. I really need to be reminded that custom ROMs actually are better than stock. Plus, maybe I can get an update for you all.


----------



## Donkey80 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm stock now as well, so I'll copy the file if I get the update for you all.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well got my system dump but no new radios.


----------



## nadebac (Dec 23, 2011)

Possible system dump within the Droid life comments. 303MB. Hopefully contains radios?


----------



## krazie1 (Jun 24, 2011)

If i were to go a store in a bit and i see the update ready to be installed do i cancel it, install alogcat and then check for update and look for the file in the logcat?


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

nadebac said:


> Possible system dump within the Droid life comments. 303MB. Hopefully contains radios?


No it won't. Radios are separate from system.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

krazie1 said:


> If i were to go a store in a bit and i see the update ready to be installed do i cancel it, install alogcat and then check for update and look for the file in the logcat?


Yep.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

krazie1 said:


> If i were to go a store in a bit and i see the update ready to be installed do i cancel it, install alogcat and then check for update and look for the file in the logcat?


Haha that would be an epic thing to pull off


----------



## krazie1 (Jun 24, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Haha that would be an epic thing to pull off


I know huh but im really going to try, i will post once i see a phone with the update ready.


----------



## jkc120 (Feb 14, 2012)

nadebac said:


> Possible system dump within the Droid life comments. 303MB. Hopefully contains radios?


Nope, radios are separate from system...


----------



## cadams122593 (Oct 14, 2011)

if we go back to stock rooted and look for an update and there is one, can we accept the update? and still be fully rooted?


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

cadams122593 said:


> if we go back to stock rooted and look for an update and there is one, can we accept the update? and still be fully rooted?


No you won't be rooted. You shouldn't accept the update until you have pulled the file.


----------



## txyaloo (Oct 25, 2011)

Sin2800 said:


> Hate to seem like a newbie and all that (because I am), but is this the update that is supposed to fix the phones that have the 4G radio and the 1X radio constantly dropping? Or is this just some kind of low signal fix. They refused to replace my GNex again (I had them replace my first one) because of an update, so I just want to make sure this is it. I was in the store yesterday, and the manager told me that he had no ETA on the update, so it just seems odd to me that they wouldn't have one the day before it's released.


You really need to call customer service and get a new phone.

No update is going to fix your issue. It's a hardware problem plain and simple.


----------



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Well I have my 4.0.2 stock backup saved but it I use CWM and I have TWRP now so does anyone know how to flash the CWM backup using TWRP recovery or I need to do


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

DroidRC1 said:


> Well I have my 4.0.2 stock backup saved but it I use CWM and I have TWRP now so does anyone know how to flash the CWM backup using TWRP recovery or I need to do


If it's CWM you could always flash CWM for now to revert back see if you have an update if not flash TWRP back on and flash the TWRP made nandroid. Sounds like a lot of hassle to be let down by no update possibly though.


----------



## elislurry (Sep 26, 2011)

Dr. Hax said:


> Tell them the other person can't hear you at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure its not hardware. There are people that are on their 5th phone and still have the exact same problem.


----------



## elislurry (Sep 26, 2011)

txyaloo said:


> You really need to call customer service and get a new phone.
> 
> No update is going to fix your issue. It's a hardware problem plain and simple.


Not true, Plenty of people have had over 5 phones and are still having the issue. According to Verizon it is a software problem and will be fixed with the upcoming update. Thats why they will no longer replace phones for people having this issue.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Would anyone like to share their 4.0.2 nandroid. No idea what happened to mine. Cannot get near a computer.


----------



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> If it's CWM you could always flash CWM for now to revert back see if you have an update if not flash TWRP back on and flash the TWRP made nandroid. Sounds like a lot of hassle to be let down by no update possibly though.


Yeea that's a lot to just check for a update that I may not get...I still might try lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

DroidRC1 said:


> Yeea that's a lot to just check for a update that I may not get...I still might try lol


Lol have fun!


----------



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Some one on xda haves a alogcat!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

DroidRC1 said:


> Some one on xda haves a alogcat!


Don't tease us lol.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Link or it didn't happen!


----------



## jbdan (Dec 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Don't tease us lol.


True he is working on it here


----------



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Don't tease us lol.


Serious he is at a vzw store and did a logcat buy didn't know what to do next..he posted a pic


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

i know the guy. he seems honest and legit


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

And a link...


----------



## STBXXL (Mar 30, 2012)

Could this be download link to the imm76k ZIP file: http://android.clients.google.com/packages/ota/verizon_prime/12f767e7a5d0.signed-mysid-imm76k-from-ICL53F.12f767e7.zip ?


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

http://android.clients.google.com/packages/ota/verizon_prime/12f767e7a5d0.signed-mysid-IMM76K-from-ICL53F.12f767e7.zip


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

Extracting it I found radio-cdma.img but I can't seem to find LTE


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> http://android.clien...3F.12f767e7.zip


Now we need the good stuff pulled from that!!!


----------



## jbdan (Dec 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Now we need the good stuff pulled from that!!!


Shouldn't be too much longer


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

Flashing...radios...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jbdan said:


> Shouldn't be too much longer


Nope. I noticed a radio .p file so I said screw it I'll leave it to the pros lol.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Now we need the good stuff pulled from that!!!


im pulling the cdma radio and im gonna try to pull the lte patch files so the lte radio can be patched properly


----------



## jbdan (Dec 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Nope. I noticed a radio .p file so I said screw it I'll leave it to the pros lol.


Absolutely I'm just a minion


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah we need someone to get ahold of the full radios not a patch or I need to flash back to the 4.0.2 radios. I'll wait and see what happens.


----------



## BlkWolf03 (Mar 23, 2012)

luigi90210 said:


> http://android.clien...3F.12f767e7.zip


So if we are stock rooted can we just flash this? Im guessing we would loose root but easy enough to get back later?


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

BlkWolf03 said:


> So if we are stock rooted can we just flash this? Im guessing we would loose root but easy enough to get back later?


I believe so, yes. RootKeeper (app) will help you keep root.


----------



## BlkWolf03 (Mar 23, 2012)

dmmarck said:


> I believe so, yes. RootKeeper (app) will help you keep root.


Cool - thanks .. I have rootkeeper, was just kinda waiting to see what would happen lol


----------



## desertboy (Jan 16, 2012)

BlkWolf03 said:


> So if we are stock rooted can we just flash this? Im guessing we would loose root but easy enough to get back later?


I tried to flash the zip but it says failed. I'm using latest twrp by the way and just restored stock.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Radio and bootloader update. Must be on 4.0.2 radios to use.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19045917/402_to_404_btldr_radio.zip


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

desertboy said:


> I tried to flash the zip but it says failed. I'm using latest twrp by the way and just restored stock.


Try Clockwork Mod Recovery instead? TWRP still isn't 100% perfection.


----------



## gfosco (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link!

Worked beautifully, just flashed from CWM 5.5.0.4 while on stock (flashed back this morning.)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Here's just the LTE patch. Must be on 4.0.2 radio to use. You can extract and fastboot the cdma radio so I didn't include it or the bootloader. I can by request however. I have tested this already and it works fine. I repeat, must be on 4.0.2 radio (EK02) to use this patch.
> 
> Flash in clockwork like normal.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...LTE404Patch.zip


Just for ease of flashing and less confusion for everyone can you make it a combo for CDMA/LTE?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Just for ease of flashing and less confusion for everyone can you make it a combo for CDMA/LTE?


Uploading now. Two minutes. Pulling the old link.


----------



## desertboy (Jan 16, 2012)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Try Clockwork Mod Recovery instead? TWRP still isn't 100% perfection.


Thanks for the help and good guess but no dice. The update just says failed something about a buil.prop.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Uploading now. Two minutes. Pulling the old link.


Cool thanks. I also need to flash back to the 4.0.2 radios so I can install the patch.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Will it include the boot loader as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Cool thanks. I also need to flash back to the 4.0.2 radios so I can install the patch.


4.0.2 to 4.0.4 bootloader and radios. Must be on 4.0.2 radios to use.
http://dl.dropbox.co...btldr_radio.zip

4.0.2 Bootloader and radios. Can flash this coming from anything. So flash this, then flash the update. I would probably reboot in between just because.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19045917/402radios_btldr.zip


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Aaagghh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlkWolf03 (Mar 23, 2012)

desertboy said:


> I tried to flash the zip but it says failed. I'm using latest twrp by the way and just restored stock.


Mine worked using Clockwork Recovery .. only took about 5 min
Edit:
Rootkeeper also kept my root!! woo hoo


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> 4.0.2 to 4.0.4 bootloader and radios. Must be on 4.0.2 radios to use.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...btldr_radio.zip


Downfuckingloading.


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

md


Snow02 said:


> 4.0.2 to 4.0.4 bootloader and radios. Must be on 4.0.2 radios to use.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...btldr_radio.zip
> 
> 4.0.2 Bootloader and radios. Can flash this coming from anything. So flash this, then flash the update. I would probably reboot in between just because.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...adios_btldr.zip


md5s?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> 4.0.2 to 4.0.4 bootloader and radios. Must be on 4.0.2 radios to use.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...btldr_radio.zip
> 
> 4.0.2 Bootloader and radios. Can flash this coming from anything. So flash this, then flash the update. I would probably reboot in between just because.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...adios_btldr.zip


Sweet thanks man! Flashing the 4.0.2 radios now.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Downfuckingloading.


I edited that and added the full 4.0.2 package in case anyone needs it. Y'all enjoy.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Flashing the Radios/BL now. My thanks to you Snow02!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> I edited that and added the full 4.0.2 package in case anyone needs it. Y'all enjoy.


Already got em flashed in fastboot, haha.

Can you flash the .p in fastboot or should I swap to recovery?
(With doubt that you could I wrote the cdma radio and bootloader in fastboot then rebooted into recovery to flash them..... yet again, because I forgot to pull those 2 OUT of the zip before flashing.. hahaha, damn this CDMA wait time.)


----------



## STBXXL (Mar 30, 2012)

Snow02 said:


> 4.0.2 to 4.0.4 bootloader and radios. Must be on 4.0.2 radios to use.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...btldr_radio.zip
> 
> 4.0.2 Bootloader and radios. Can flash this coming from anything. So flash this, then flash the update. I would probably reboot in between just because.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...adios_btldr.zip


Thanks a ton. Why would I need to flash the bootloader to get back to the EK02 radio (I'm currently running the FA02 radios and IMM30B build leaked back in February)?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

kl0bk3l0sh said:


> md
> 
> md5s?


402_to_404
8c69484ea9c9a83be30480dfd68a8951

402
e7662a9d7f71437398af762cbb5b72de


----------



## cadams122593 (Oct 14, 2011)

snow, when i flashed the file it sayin installation aborted
edit: my bad, got a wrong md5


----------



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Can I flash using TWRP??

follow me on twitter @DroidRC1


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

STBXXL said:


> Thanks a ton. Why would I need to flash the bootloader to get back to the EK02 radio (I'm currently running the FA02 radios and IMM30B build leaked back in February)?


You don't. I can make one without it if you really want.


----------



## garyd9 (Apr 9, 2012)

This whole thing is amusing. I'm actually extremely surprised that there wasn't a leak of this before today and that it took 8 hours before anyone got their hands on it.

However, I'm starting to wonder if perhaps this update is only for verizon store demo phones.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Already got em flashed in fastboot, haha.
> 
> Can you flash the .p in fastboot or should I swap to recovery?
> (With doubt that you could I wrote the cdma radio and bootloader in fastboot then rebooted into recovery to flash them..... yet again, because I forgot to pull those 2 OUT of the zip before flashing.. hahaha, damn this CDMA wait time.)


You can't fastboot the patch file. Starting from the 4.0.2 radios, flash the update in recovery.


----------



## Turnuslives (Dec 20, 2011)

kl0bk3l0sh said:


> md
> 
> md5s?


What is the significance of the md5 checksums? Could you please explain to me why you need them? Just curious and feeling spongy.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

DroidRC1 said:


> Can I flash using TWRP??
> 
> follow me on twitter @DroidRC1


I just flashed 4.0.2 radios and the patch to 4.0.4 radios in TWRP perfectly.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

New radios and BL up and running. My signal has improved. Not a large amount but I'll take every little bit of extra signal that I can.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

DroidRC1 said:


> Can I flash using TWRP??
> 
> follow me on twitter @DroidRC1


I don't know. I haven't tried.

Edit: Apparently yes. Thanks mustang.


----------



## soldi3rxx (Feb 1, 2012)

if someone can make a cdma/lte zip that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## captdroid (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Snow! Flashed back to 4.0.2 radios and then flashed your zip to 4.0.4 radios  Worked perfectly.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

soldi3rxx said:


> if someone can make a cdma/lte zip that would be greatly appreciated


Look back a couple pages. I posted one. If you're not on 4.0.2 radios flash the 4.0.2 package first. It's in the same post.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think I speak for everyone here when I say...Snow02 is the f*cking man!


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

I think you can actually dump the LTE radio by patching it and doing the following with adb when booted to recovery:


```
<br />
adb shell dump_image /dev/block/mmcblk0p9 /tmp/radio.img<br />
adb pull /tmp/radio.img<br />
```
or

```
<br />
<br />
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p9 of=/tmp/radio.img<br />
adb pull /tmp/radio.img<br />
```
But the size is 16MB instead of 10.7 like the other LTE radio img files. It should be ok but I'm not pushing this out to risk it unless I get confirmation that it's ok. I know larger boot.img's when you dump isn't necessarily a problem vs pre-packaged but these are radios. Just sharing some thoughts in case someone is interested.


----------



## JayDaKissEP (Mar 15, 2012)

So is this for stock roms only? Is there a flashable zip for those on custom roms? I'm on AOKP M5 with leaked 4.0.4 radios from before.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Turnuslives said:


> What is the significance of the md5 checksums? Could you please explain to me why you need them? Just curious and feeling spongy.


The MD5 tells you you got a good download. If the MD5 of a radio file doesn't match and you flash it you can ruin your radios in the phone. Very important with radios to verify MD5. For a ROM you can always flash a backup or a different ROM but a bad radio install can be a bad thing.


----------



## JayDaKissEP (Mar 15, 2012)

captdroid said:


> Thanks Snow! Flashed back to 4.0.2 radios and then flashed your zip to 4.0.4 radios  Worked perfectly.


I see that your on AOKP M5. All you did was flash back to 4.0.2 then the new update and your good? You dont need to return your phone to stock?


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

For the bootloader, does updating it do anything to the phone? Like I understand diff radios can give you better signal but can updating the bootloader do anything useful?


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

JayDaKissEP said:


> So is this for stock roms only? Is there a flashable zip for those on custom roms? I'm on AOKP M5 with leaked 4.0.4 radios from before.


Do you want just the radios from it or the whole update? The radios by themselves were posted a few pages back but please read the post carefully as you have to be on stock 4.0.2 radios to update to the new official 4.0.4 radios.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

soldi3rxx said:


> 4.0.2 to 4.0.4 bootloader and radios. Must be on 4.0.2 radios to use.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...btldr_radio.zip
> 
> 4.0.2 Bootloader and radios. Can flash this coming from anything. So flash this, then flash the update. I would probably reboot in between just because.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...adios_btldr.zip


Just pull the bootloader out.

Also, call it a placebo effect, but I've dropped by about 10 dBm (in the good direction). Speedtest.net shows a ~2Mb increase.

View attachment 23810
View attachment 23811


(Take it for what it's worth.)


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

From DroidTheorys twitter, he posted this link http://t.co/7cmIorH6

He says it "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]FYI, It will Flash the Bootloader, Revert the LTE, Patch the LTE to the New and Flash the CDMA. "[/background]


----------



## JayDaKissEP (Mar 15, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> Do you want just the radios from it or the whole update? The radios by themselves were posted a few pages back but please read the post carefully as you have to be on stock 4.0.2 radios to update to the new official 4.0.4 radios.


I want just the radio's as I want to remain on AOKP M5. So I can just flash back to 4.0.2 then flash the 4.0.4 posted a few pages back?


----------



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

So I tested my radio dBMs before I flashed and I got avg. 97- 98 dbms and after I flashed I am getting 83dbms!!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

JayDaKissEP said:


> I want just the radio's as I want to remain on AOKP M5. So I can just flash back to 4.0.2 then flash the 4.0.4 posted a few pages back?


All you are flashing is the 4.0.2 radios first. Will not touch your ROM at all. Flash 4.0.2 radios and reboot. Go back to recovery and flash the patch file.


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

Matt Devo's zip on DL worked like a charm.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Just pull the bootloader out.
> 
> Also, call it a placebo effect, but I've dropped by about 10 dBm (in the good direction). Speedtest.net shows a ~2Mb increase.
> 
> ...


K. Here's one without the bootloader if that's preferable.
4.0.2 to 4.0.4 radios no bootloader.
http://dl.dropbox.co...ios_nobtldr.zip


----------



## JayDaKissEP (Mar 15, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> All you are flashing is the 4.0.2 radios first. Will not touch your ROM at all. Flash 4.0.2 radios and reboot. Go back to recovery and flash the patch file.


Thanks! Flashing now!


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey its something new....the question is, is it better.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Awww I flashed just the 4.0.2 radios to compare signal strength and it was EXACTLY the same...-93dbm


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> 4.0.2 to 4.0.4 bootloader and radios. Must be on 4.0.2 radios to use.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...btldr_radio.zip
> 
> 4.0.2 Bootloader and radios. Can flash this coming from anything. So flash this, then flash the update. I would probably reboot in between just because.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19045917/402radios_btldr.zip


Thank you for both of these zips.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

davey11 said:


> Hey its something new....the question is, is it better.


Radios seem to be a nice improvement so far. Worth flashing in my opinion.


----------



## skiddingus (Oct 2, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> 4.0.2 to 4.0.4 bootloader and radios. Must be on 4.0.2 radios to use.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...btldr_radio.zip
> 
> 4.0.2 Bootloader and radios. Can flash this coming from anything. So flash this, then flash the update. I would probably reboot in between just because.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...adios_btldr.zip


Snow02, you da man!! They work great. Thanks!


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> 4.0.2 to 4.0.4 bootloader and radios. Must be on 4.0.2 radios to use.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...btldr_radio.zip
> 
> 4.0.2 Bootloader and radios. Can flash this coming from anything. So flash this, then flash the update. I would probably reboot in between just because.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...adios_btldr.zip


gonna get all nooblike on ya now but...
would i have to unlock the bootloader again after flashing these?
just wanting to know what im in for.
right now im on eclipse
and i have 4.04 leaked radios on flashed thru cwm.
i can just flash the 4.02 package in cwm, then reboot, then flash the 4.02_to_4.04 radio zip in CWM and i wont have to unlock bootloader again or anything else? ill just be good to go?((im new to this whole unlocked device deal coming from an x2 any help appreciated! Thanks for any info all!)


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> gonna get all nooblike on ya now but...
> would i have to unlock the bootloader again after flashing these?
> just wanting to know what im in for.
> right now im on eclipse
> ...


Yup, youll be fine.


----------



## JDMRoy (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome thank you. Anyone able to package the kernel ?


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> K. Here's one without the bootloader if that's preferable.
> 4.0.2 to 4.0.4 radios no bootloader.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...ios_nobtldr.zip


what is the benefit of updating the bootloader if i may ask please? and thanks for info 
(and why would someone not want to update it?)


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Damn, I reverted back to 4.0.2 and did the install for a second time since my signal didnt change.

Now my signal went froom 93dbm to 115dmb... wtf.. it showed 2 bars at 93dbm but now 3 bars at 115....


----------



## jbdan (Dec 22, 2011)

JDMRoy said:


> Awesome thank you. Anyone able to package the kernel ?


 Looks like he did


----------



## krweby (Jun 7, 2011)

What is the radio version after flashing the update mine are different then the screen shots. I515.10V.FC04/I515.FC05


----------



## captdroid (Jan 13, 2012)

JayDaKissEP said:


> I see that your on AOKP M5. All you did was flash back to 4.0.2 then the new update and your good? You dont need to return your phone to stock?


That's correct. I flashed the 4.0.2 radios that Snow posted and then his 4.0.2 to 4.0.4 radio update zip. I rebooted in between. I did not flash back to stock 4.0.2 ROM just the radios.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Sitting at a comfortable 80-85 from my 95 in my apartment before


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Had 1 bar of 3g here at the ballpark. After flashing the new radios I have 1 bar of 4g. So far so good.


----------



## Mr. Steve (Jan 19, 2012)

Umm, my wifi has stopped working on the new radios. How I have no idea.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

ridobe said:


> Thank you for both of these zips.


Welcome. Thanks for hitting the thanks button


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mr. Steve said:


> Umm, my wifi has stopped working on the new radios. How I have no idea.


Don't confuse correlation with causation. It's not the radios. Go reset your router.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

DroidTh3ory posted this CWM flashable zip on Twitter:

http://rombot.droidhive.com/ROMs/toro/IMM76K_RADIOS_BOOTLOADER.zip



DroidTh3ory said:


> There You go... CWR Flashable IMM76K CDMA/LTE Radios and Bootloader. Rock On.
> 
> FYI, It will Flash the Bootloader, Revert the LTE, Patch the LTE to the New and Flash the CDMA.


Flashed over my mixed radio setup w/out issues.


----------



## Mr. Steve (Jan 19, 2012)

Snow02 said:


> Don't confuse correlation with causation. It's not the radios. Go reset your router.


No like when I go into settings it's just stuck at saying "Turning on wifi"


----------



## ??? (Mar 29, 2012)

krweby said:


> What is the radio version after flashing the update mine are different then the screen shots. I515.10V.FC04/I515.FC05


mine is the same as yours. except the 9 instead of 10.

what was the screen caps from earlier?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Mr. Steve said:


> Umm, my wifi has stopped working on the new radios. How I have no idea.


As noted, they aren't related.

If you changed kernel as well that could be the source of problems...

I'd suggest a reboot, confirm wifi is working w/other devices, and check your wifi settings, forget and re-establish the connection, etc.

But it ain't the radios.


----------



## akademix (Jan 20, 2012)

Flashed radios and so far the same dbm's -83 here at my house. Never had an issue here. Tomorrow will be the true test at work where signal isn't that great. Noticed the switch from 3G to 4G seems pretty quick though.

Thanks Snow02!!


----------



## Mr. Steve (Jan 19, 2012)

Redflea said:


> As noted, they aren't related.
> 
> If you changed kernel as well that could be the source of problems...
> 
> ...


I'll try a different kernel, but it's not my router because I'm using my wifi right now to write this post.


----------



## akademix (Jan 20, 2012)

??? said:


> mine is the same as yours. except the 9 instead of 10.
> 
> what was the screen caps from earlier?


Mine is a 9 also. Hmm...


----------



## krweby (Jun 7, 2011)

??? said:


> mine is the same as yours. except the 9 instead of 10.
> 
> what was the screen caps from earlier?


They where on Droid life.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mr. Steve said:


> Mine is a 9 also. Hmm...


That's your hardware revision.


----------



## Mr. Steve (Jan 19, 2012)

Tried changing kernels and that didn't help.


----------



## krweby (Jun 7, 2011)

akademix said:


> Mine is a 9 also. Hmm...


Pulled the update from a link on Droid life it pointed to google so it is was a good link. Then stripped everything but the radio files and updated the script. Flashed 402 radios rebooted then flashed the update.


----------



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

krweby said:


> Pulled the update from a link on Droid life it pointed to google so it is was a good link. Then stripped everything but the radio files and updated the script. Flashed 402 radios rebooted then flashed the update.


 I was already on the 4.02 radios so just flashed the 4.02 to 4.04 patch zip and I have "10" l515.10 V.FC04/ I515.FC05


----------



## krweby (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

so is signal better for anyone?


----------



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

The "10" in l515.10 is the hardware, nothing to do with the new radio


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

seems worse by the numbers for me. time will tell


----------



## krweby (Jun 7, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Yeah, stuck enabling wifi is definitely a problem on the phone. Like redflea said, most likely kernel related.
> 
> That's your hardware revision.


Ok didn't know there where different hardware versions on the radio. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Steve (Jan 19, 2012)

What the hell, all I did was try to update the radios and my wifi stopped turning on completely, wtf.


----------



## akademix (Jan 20, 2012)

Snow02 said:


> Yeah, stuck enabling wifi is definitely a problem on the phone. Like redflea said, most likely kernel related.
> 
> That's your hardware revision.


Ok. Thanks. Didn't know that.


----------



## pcpimp (Jul 30, 2011)

Check this out..... This file should work coming from any radio as it includes the full radio.img


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Getting about the same signal and the same data speeds. No difference really.


----------



## pcpimp (Jul 30, 2011)

pcpimp said:


> Check this out..... This file should work coming from any radio as it includes the full radio.img


Success!! Worked Great!


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/01/galaxy-nexus-for-verizon-receives-android-4-0-4-update/ Confirmed


----------



## Kid 2.0 (Feb 11, 2012)

pcpimp said:


> Check this out..... This file should work coming from any radio as it includes the full radio.img


ok im going to ask the neeewbe question "can this be flashed in cwm?"


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Kid 2.0 said:


> ok im going to ask the neeewbe question "can this be flashed in cwm?"


yes


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Kid 2.0 said:


> ok im going to ask the neeewbe question "can this be flashed in cwm?"


It's in .zip format, so I assume so


----------



## krazie1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Told ya'll i was going to to go to the store and get that logcat. I was shocked to see how everyone moved so quickly on getting the URL from the Pics i posted on XDA.


----------



## Kid 2.0 (Feb 11, 2012)

krazie1 said:


> Told ya'll i was going to to go to the store and get that logcat. I was shocked to see how everyone moved so quickly on getting the URL from the Pics i posted on XDA.


way to go


----------



## flip (Nov 23, 2011)

please bare with me i know it was ask before but i just want to make sure so i dont mess up my phone. even though the radios say bootloader i can flash the 4.0.2 radios and then the 4.0.2 to 4.0.4 all in recovery cwm? thanx


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

flip said:


> please bare with me i know it was ask before but i just want to make sure so i dont mess up my phone. even though the radios say bootloader i can flash the 4.0.2 radios and then the 4.0.2 to 4.0.4 all in recovery cwm? thanx


Yes.


----------



## flip (Nov 23, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Yes.


thank you, i know it was answered before but when i downloaded the radios it said bootloader and that threw me off lol, flashing now thanx


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

sadly this didn't help my signal or battery life







I hope you all have better results


----------



## flip (Nov 23, 2011)

confirmed it worked for me, my wife and daughters phone both have a rezound and they have full bars on 4gLTE and i dont know why i never was able to get 4g in my house like their phone and ive tried everything even the old 4.0.4 radios but after applying these new radios i can finally confim my 4g is working inside the house...thank u so much


----------



## psuturtle (May 1, 2012)

Snow02 said:


> Yeah, stuck enabling wifi is definitely a problem on the phone. Like redflea said, most likely kernel related.
> 
> That's your hardware revision.


Has anybody found any trends in the HW version with respect to the 3G/4G handoffs and signal drops? I'm on v9 HW, but my wife is on v10 HW. Before the release of the new radios and literally everything else being constant (or very close to it), her phone with v10 HW just sucks on battery life and has serious issues with lost connections.

All that being said, I flashed her phone with the new radios and it seemed the signal drops had gone away (for the hour I was checking it). Hopefully the new radios resolved it.


----------



## Turnuslives (Dec 20, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> The MD5 tells you you got a good download. If the MD5 of a radio file doesn't match and you flash it you can ruin your radios in the phone. Very important with radios to verify MD5. For a ROM you can always flash a backup or a different ROM but a bad radio install can be a bad thing.


Awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## nmyeti (Jun 7, 2011)

dvader said:


> sadly this didn't help my signal or battery life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree with this. The phone sometimes reports "4G" with 2 or 3 bars, but there isn't a real data connection on that air interface. My building has a 3G repeater in it and on the previous radios it would always switch to the 3G (full bars) signal as soon as i walked in. Today i looked at my phone when i got to my desk and i still had 2 bars of 4G. Thinking that the radio was holding onto the 4G signal, i was pretty impressed, until i realized that i even with the 4G logo, i didn't actually have data. I had to reboot the phone to get it to grab a working data signal (the 3G repeater).


----------



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

Albeit a short few hours since flashing the new radio/bootloader, significant decrease in idle battery drain. Before as I woke my phone up from sleep with light use I would lose a percent or 2 over a half hour or so. Now, it's been 2 hours, just now went down 1%. Again nothing crazy usage wise but I'm seeing some improvement.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kid 2.0 (Feb 11, 2012)

everything inproved with my upgrad, but i dont have 4g in my town


----------



## BlkWolf03 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok - noob question ... so I used RootKeeper to keep my root. I was on stock rooted 402 and SU worked fine. I used rootkeeper and updated to 404 and it shows I kept root. But now when I try to install something new that needs root access it says root access isnt allowed. All the apps I previously had root access still have root access, but I cant add anything new. I tried to update the su binary thru the settings and it keeps failing. So I tried to push the su update thru wugs auto script and it shows it was installed again, but once again all my old apps are there and work but no new ones are allowed root ... does anyone know how to fix this?

EDIT:
Nevermind - found the rooted version lol

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24669-romimm76k-404-stock-rooted-deodex-busybox-zipalign/


----------



## ??? (Mar 29, 2012)

so ever since i flashed the new radios they have been better but when I restart my phone it says it's updating something. any idea why this is or what it's updating?


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

??? said:


> so ever since i flashed the new radios they have been better but when I restart my phone it says it's updating something. any idea why this is or what it's updating?


Carrier IQ

Sent from under a bridge


----------



## ??? (Mar 29, 2012)

is it normal to do it every time? Haven't seen it before.

anything I should worry about?


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

What ROM are you on?


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

U mmmm, so NONE of the prop blobs changed at ALL?


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Updating the roaming crap *228 oh yea prl is what's called


??? said:


> so ever since i flashed the new radios they have been better but when I restart my phone it says it's updating something. any idea why this is or what it's updating?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

??? said:


> is it normal to do it every time? Haven't seen it before.
> 
> anything I should worry about?


This happens to me when I wipe cache and davlik cache before flashing something. I wouldn't worry about it unless it happens every reboot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ??? (Mar 29, 2012)

Gerg04 said:


> This happens to me when I wipe cache and davlik cache before flashing something. I wouldn't worry about it unless it happens every reboot.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


does it every reboot. i even flashed back to the old 4.0.2 radios and it does it.

i'm running birdmans stock rom here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21626-aosp-404-stock/

i did a nandroid backup before i flashed radios.(i know it doesn't backup radios. just habit) i might take the time to flash back and try again. it doesn't seem to hurt anything. just runs the boot amiation, then updates then black lock screen then my wall paper fades in. kinda odd and if i knew for sure something wasn't wrong i could let it do it till the next rom i try to flash. but i'm not very flash happy and don't know of any i'd like better than stock right now to try out.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

??? said:


> does it every reboot. i even flashed back to the old 4.0.2 radios and it does it.
> 
> i'm running birdmans stock rom here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21626-aosp-404-stock/
> 
> i did a nandroid backup before i flashed radios.(i know it doesn't backup radios. just habit) i might take the time to flash back and try again. it doesn't seem to hurt anything. just runs the boot amiation, then updates then black lock screen then my wall paper fades in. kinda odd and if i knew for sure something wasn't wrong i could let it do it till the next rom i try to flash. but i'm not very flash happy and don't know of any i'd like better than stock right now to try out.


That has nothing to do with the radios. Typically it's something wiping caches. The android upgrading message appears while dalvik is being built.

Have anything in your init.d folder? Try deleting those first. Otherwise a rom reflash should fix it.


----------



## ??? (Mar 29, 2012)

I just did a search with root explorer and I don't find a init.d. I have a init and a init.rc and some others.

maybe that folder got deleted and is needed?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

??? said:


> I just did a search with root explorer and I don't find a init.d. I have a init and a init.rc and some others.
> 
> maybe that folder got deleted and is needed?


It would be in /etc. Rather than continue to fight it, save yourself some time and just wipe and reflash.


----------

